# Tender over ovary?



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, would an ovary problem cause a tenderness that's kind of nerve-like and a bit sharp? I've got it to right of navel and down a bit. Have been told in the past I had mild PolycysticOS and a functional cyst. As I have IBS c, not sure what pain could be what! Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think you can tell ovary pain from colon pain just by how it feels when you touch it.The abdomen has few pain nerves so you really don't have that kind of ability to tell exact location or have one organ be different in sensation from the other.


----------



## Jade28 (Mar 24, 2009)

I had the something similar happen to me. I recently was diagnosed with IBS-C by my gastroenterologist. Per my cat scan I was told I have Ovarian cysts. My primary doctor told me i should stop taking the IBS medication, because I may have been experiencing pain from my ruptured cyst. He stated the symptoms are similar.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi it is true that the symptoms are similar. And usually unless going through the tests, one can't tell whether that's IBS or ovarian cyst. My cousin used to have a cyst and everyone thought it was IBS until they found and removed the cyst.I would suggest that you get the cyst taken care of (does the dr. suggest removal or other treatments?) and if you don't have IBS at the same time, you may see a improvement after effective treatment.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I have had pain in my left ovary for as long as i can remember (got my period at 13). They told me it was my ovary at my first pap a couple years later never told me why thought. I didnt really mind back then it wasnt that bad but it seems to have gotten worse over time and i would really like to know what it is? My last GP didnt do anything about it i will bring it up with my new one this week. we shall see...XOXONatalia


----------

